# Hello Help



## Billphillippi (Jul 14, 2008)

Man, am I glad I found this place. Cool things shared amongst everyone; well enough of that California "surfer dude" talk, 'cause I'm from good ol' Tennessee, but I do love being here.
Here's my plight; I'm beginning on a 1/48 scale P-47D "Bubbletop" (Tamiya's kit, and it's nice; I've already built the "Razorback"). my question is the doors on the lateral side of the fuselage? When are they opened, and when are they closed. These are the exhaust ports for the Supercharger this plane had, but in all the literature I've read, never once have I seen this addressed, or commented on. Oh. also, I'm going to build this as an "in-flight" version to hang from the ceiling (Metal finish, Normandy invasion stripes). Thanking any of you for the help in advance.

Keep on modeling, Bill Phillippi


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Can't help with your question, but welcome to the forum, mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 14, 2008)

I second what Little Wayne said...hi and welcome to the forum mate! I'm sure that some of the dudes around here can help you regarding those doors....
Hope to see some pics as you progress on your model...


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello Bill: Welcome to the site, my friend. One of our aircraft guru's {Wurger}, is at work today, so he won't see your post til tomorrow. He's
a W/O in the Polish Air Force. But I will PM him to make sure he sees your
post/question. I know the doors of which you speak, and I believe they
were only closed when the aircraft was parked. 

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi to all,

First of all I would like to welcome to the forum Billphillippi.I'm very glad I can read you here.And Greetings from Poland of course.

Secondly I would like to thank Charles for his very nice introducing of me.Thank you Dear Friend.   

But back to your question Billphillippi.These lateral doors weren't the exhaust ports for the Supercharger I'm afraid.These were the air radiator exhausts.The supercharger one ( or the exhaust pipe rather ) was under the P-47 fuselage near the tail wheel.
So opening of these doors was affected by temperature of the air outside the plane and the air getting from the turbocharger.That's all for now but I have to check smething else. I would syggest to ask about it Micdrow aswell.Possible he can find something about the door control system in manuals for P-47.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tenn....ah, Cali....ahhh another Yank joins the rounds!


----------



## Billphillippi (Jul 16, 2008)

Wurger, Thanks for the reply, and the information. I could not make out the person you mention (or name) near the end of your E-Mail. Could you please clarify who this is. Thanking you in advance. Sincerely, Bill Phillippi, D.D.S.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 16, 2008)

*g* Welcome to the boards! I'm sure someone has already said/PM'd this, but if you hop a few threads down, to the Modeling section, you'll probably be able to find any/alll answers. Again, welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 18, 2008)

I think between Wurger and Micdrow, you will find your answer. As for me......

Welcome.


----------

